

Hudl.FFmpeg: C# Framework Makes FFmpeg Simple - narohi
http://public.hudl.com/bits/archives/2014/08/15/announcing-hudlffmpeg-a-c-framework-to-make-ffmpeg-interaction-simple/

======
narohi
Source code:

[https://github.com/hudl/HudlFfmpeg](https://github.com/hudl/HudlFfmpeg)

